# Welcome the New Members



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's 4 new members this week at Nodak, feel free to welcome them into the forum.

bigblackfoot
JonM
BenelliBlaster
bioman

:beer:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

You're in the right place. welcome.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome guys, as for BigBlackfoot you better be ready for when i kick your *** in the greenskins classic!!!! LOL


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Welcome boys. Your in good company. I think? Or your now hanging out with the real crazies. I'm not sure.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

BigBlackFoot...I don't know about that guy. If he could call half as good as he could drink he'd be the friggin' world champ!!! :beer:

J/K there Lyle, start posting up!

Also, where the F*** is PJ these days??? Is the kid computer illiterate or something?

Here's a shot of BBF's ugly mug...he's the one on the right...mine's the ugly mug on the left. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That why they call it " Jonesin with Joneser"

Nice Pic.

Mav....


----------

